# Access > 2GB durch mySQL möglich



## Sapperlot (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich möchte aus folgendem Grund Access über ODBC mit mySQL verbinden.
Die 2 GB der mdb's in Access sind zu wenig.

Daher möchte ich meine DB in mySQL schreiben und durch das Access Frontend darauf zugreifen.
Greift Access nur auf die mySQL Daten zu, oder holt sich Access die kompletten Tables in die mdb Datenbank. Dies würde ja heissen, nach 2 GB ist wieder Schluss!

Konkret formuliert:
Darf die mySQL Datenbank größer als 2GB sein?


Gruß, Sapperlot


----------



## andi_g69 (30. Juni 2005)

Solange Du die Tabellen in Access nur verknüpfst, hast Du kein Problem mit dem 2GB Limit von Access


----------

